

Show HN: Build your own Kickstarter-like funding landing page with Stripe - giuliano84
https://github.com/Stamplay/stamplay-selfkickstarter

======
dalerus
Very cool. As far as Stamplay goes, can we use whatever frontend technologies
we want? You used angular.js for your example, but it's not something we use.

